# Kitty Madness!



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok, this was extremely weird. Here I am, minding my own business, then I hear a meow. I look up from my laptop, and there is Gadget and Hunter rough-housing. All of a sudden Oreo runs at them and ALL the cats scatter everywhere! Teddy(who was sitting in front of the couch) ran under it, Angel(by the stairs) darted up them as the kittens split in her direction, Gadget (or Hunter, i couldnt really tell!) ran straight into the coffee table, and the other one ran straight up the stairs, followed by 'the clutzy one'. Oreo just sat there not understanding, then went to the kitchen after a quick look over his shoulder. It scared the crap out of them! Although I seemed to find an unusual entertainment out of it. Oh, and Cheyenne, who was 3 feet away, just slept through it. It means all the cats were actually in the same room at once, and all but 1 was part of the outrage of kitty-madness!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

> ran straight into the coffee table


ROFL!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

